# Teelaunch Trouble



## JoMazTeez (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
After much searching for DTG fulfillment service, I decided on Teelaunch. So far the guy has been unreliable. I need an app installed that apparently only they can install and I have waited well over a week for it, even though last week I was told it would be installed that morning. Since then, no communication. I send emails and nobody responds. Anybody else have any experience with Teelaunch? So far not so good.


----------

